
Show HN: Feathers, blogless writing for everybody - nickbalestra
http://feathe.rs/
======
RobMcCullough
Looks great! The design and typography are quite nice! I hate to be "that
guy," but have you seen pen.io? Your site seems very similar. Also, what is
the reasoning behind eventually removing articles. Is there an option to
disable this feature?

~~~
nickbalestra
Hey rob, thanks. Yup I've seen pen.io but it doesn't offer drafting, the
writing experience is not that nice and the posts are not optimized for
reading nor on pc or mobile devices, and we will also suport markdown syntax
for writing.). The removing of article is an idea we have in mind, as we
thought unreaden and unshared articles are just dead articles so why not just
remove them? But this idea is not implemented atm so articles wont be removed.
What you think on this? Would love ot ehar your thoughts on this direction.

~~~
RobMcCullough
Good to know. Thanks for answering my comment! I went ahead and signed up for
the beta as you struck my curiosity with the writing environment teaser! As
for my thoughts on removing old content, I get a kick out of going back
through the websites I used to frequent and reading things I wrote. The pack-
rat in me would prefer to always have access to my past work. But, I do
understand the logic in wanting to keep all of the content fresh. Maybe you
could remove it but provide an option to have an old piece salvaged for a
small fee?

~~~
nickbalestra
Yup i see your points and they make sense to me, really thank you for sharing
and explaining them further ;-)

------
sandollars
Looks great!

This reminds me of the 'Show HN' posted here two or three days ago. Who
inspired who?

It strikes me that such a service could be almost completely cacheable
(static)... which raises the question of why you're restricting usage.

~~~
nickbalestra
Hi, We did post already few weeks ago, and while maybe it was inspirational
(who knows) it differs from the other project as the other project was about
making github gists as article, while our allow to write directly online, no
need to write gist on github, people can share them, you have some reading
stats of what you post, and you can keep saving drafts and just publish
article. we are more focusing on the writing experience, think of it as an
Iawriter for the web :) that's why is not static and we are testing during
some private before opening up for everybody.

~~~
sandollars
Thanks, nick. Good luck to you :)

------
hollerith
This is a hot "sector": 4 days ago we had a service that described itself as
"blogless writing for hackers" (gist.io):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4263437>

~~~
nickbalestra
Yup and we posted before that as well already on HN. pinged the gist guy on
twitter but haven't yet received any answer. Look cook the gistio solution as
well, although we are doing something less hackerish and more simple to use
without any need of github, for the normal user :)

------
xSwag
Good to see I'm not the only person who plans on using .rs domains! The
application looks great!

~~~
ojr
I was planning on using .rs too, small world!

~~~
nickbalestra
cool! We also have the short version of it: fth.rs :)

------
Killswitch
Looks awesome, can't wait to see it. Will personally wait until after beta
though.

~~~
nickbalestra
Thanks Killswitch, if you signup we can keep you in the loop for when this
will happen :) The more good beta-testers we have the better it will get for
the public release .

------
ojr
This app has its place for the web, it will fit nicely, give it some time

~~~
nickbalestra
Thanks ojr! At least we are building something we wanna use ourself to write
with, and from the feedbacks look like others will most likely be happy to use
it as well.

~~~
hopefully
It's just lovely to see something done because it's a good idea, because it's
"something you want to see", and not because it's cool or might make you
rich... I think that's cool, and I hope it makes you rich :P

~~~
nickbalestra
Thanks :) being the richest guys of the graveyard is no our goal in life :-P

------
mkr-hn
Is this limited to Apple PCs and the iPhone? The image makes me think that's
the case, but I don't see any mention of platform.

~~~
nickbalestra
Nope, it's a web app so as long as you have a browser you will be able to use
it. And on mobile devices article are optimized to offer a nice reading
experience on every one, not just ios. We didn't want to overcroud the page
putting there images of anykinf of device, but as soon as we go out of the
beta we will add more featurelist and explanation on it. Thanks for pointing
it out, appreciated.

~~~
mkr-hn
The image implies that it only runs on Apple devices, and that will keep a lot
of people from signing up to be notified. The page also doesn't say much about
the product. Is this hosted, or do you still need your own web space? If it's
hosted, is self-hosting an option? Can it export to something like WordPress'
XML?

The copy uses a lot of words to say very little.

~~~
nickbalestra
it's a free and hosted solution. NO selfhosting planned atm, and we are
thinking of exporting capability, but not amain goal atm.

~~~
mkr-hn
If that's the case, what distinguishes it from Tumblr? It's easy to use, has
sensible and appealing defaults, costs nothing, and has plenty of room for
customization if you need more.

~~~
nickbalestra
read the manifesto and you'll see why: <http://feathe.rs/manifesto> , its all
about the writing experience. and in about being able to have posts not linked
among them as normal blogs do by listing them. Its more ment for the social
web, that's why we called feathers as each post for us is like a feather
traveling on the web via social sharing... think of it like the iAwriter for
the web :) Of course tumblr still rocks and for its purpose is ok, we just
wanted somethign faster, simpler, more minimal..read the manifesto there
you'll find why we hacked this project together.

~~~
mkr-hn
Must not be for me. I don't see the point of it. But don't let me stop you if
you think you've got a market for it.

~~~
nickbalestra
There are no solutions for everything and everybody, so don't worry, you are
welcome and thanks for having shared your points, always nice to hear from
others:)

